
Valve Killing Steam Support for Some Ubuntu Users - pdkl95
https://boingboing.net/2019/06/25/valve-killing-steam-support-fo.html
======
lacion
valve is not killing anything. maybe canonical should have checked with their
community and evaluate the consequences of their decisions.

~~~
lacion
or maybe they did and just plain do not care ;)

